# ACS- Applicant Status 2014



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi

Starting a new thread to keep alive the status of ACS applications made in 2014..did not find another thread, if there is any active thread for this, please give the link...

else, please update your ACS status changes/timelines here...
My timelines are in the signature below...Cheers


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Starting a new thread to keep alive the status of ACS applications made in 2014..did not find another thread, if there is any active thread for this, please give the link...
> 
> ...



2014 applicants...has anyone submitted in Jan got their results yet?


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

I applied in Jan 2014, still waiting. The current status of my application is in my signature.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

krish1420 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in Jan 2014, still waiting. The current status of my application is in my signature.
> 
> ...


Hi krish,

i hope we would get the results by 2nd or 3rd week of april...is your status still with assessor?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Please find my status in my signature...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi vasu, welcome to the thread...

going by the looks of it, it should take exactly 3 months on a normal scenario...people applied on dec 17-24 got their results in the last 5-7 days...
However, my understanding is that if you have worked only in 1 company, then assessment is faster...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi vasu, welcome to the thread...
> 
> going by the looks of it, it should take exactly 3 months on a normal scenario...people applied on dec 17-24 got their results in the last 5-7 days...
> However, my understanding is that if you have worked only in 1 company, then assessment is faster...


Thank you. Yes you are correct. May be in another 2-3 weeks we all would get our results. Actually I worked in 2 companies, still they do faster ? because I have very similar responsibilities in both.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

quite possible.....also the speed is dependent on the case officer assigned...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> quite possible.....also the speed is dependent on the case officer assigned...


Yup rightly so. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi krish,
> 
> i hope we would get the results by 2nd or 3rd week of april...is your status still with assessor?


Yes king, that is the hope! :fingerscrossed:

Status of my application is still with assessor.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

krish1420 said:


> Yes king, that is the hope! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Status of my application is still with assessor.


the last update is saw was someone who applied on dec 30 th got his results....the wait is now getting onto nerves..


----------



## Saiudyan (Oct 31, 2013)

Applied for ACS accessment on 16 Jan 2014 and got verified on 26 March 2014.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Saiudyan said:


> Applied for ACS accessment on 16 Jan 2014 and got verified on 26 March 2014.


congrats and i have to say thats lightining fast compared to other results seen..
could you share your occupation code, number of companies worked for and date it moved to stage 4....thanks in advance


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Saiudyan said:


> Applied for ACS accessment on 16 Jan 2014 and got verified on 26 March 2014.


Most of the people who applied lets say dec 19 and December were affected by the holiday break. I believe they were accepted or seen around jan 23 2014. So that timeline should be right for some - also as some have said it depends on CO handling the case how fast they perform the assessment


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> Most of the people who applied lets say dec 19 and December were affected by the holiday break. I believe they were accepted or seen around jan 23 2014. So that timeline should be right for some - also as some have said it depends on CO handling the case how fast they perform the assessment


tipzstamatic...

you applied for system analyst? can you please share the no of years deducted? was your degree cse or other?
coz i have applied for 261112 and b.tech in cse....but have only 2 and half years of exp certificate....hope they reduce only 2 years...


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> tipzstamatic...
> 
> you applied for system analyst? can you please share the no of years deducted? was your degree cse or other?
> coz i have applied for 261112 and b.tech in cse....but have only 2 and half years of exp certificate....hope they reduce only 2 years...


they deducted 4 years because bs ece was not closely relevant to the nominated occupation. i dont know what cse is. but good luck with your application!  im not sure how ACS will see how relevant is your education to the occupation. i initially thought i will only get 2 years deduction myself )


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks...

cse is computer science engineering....people with b.e in cse normally get only 2 years deduction for 2613 and 2631...but not sure about 2611 occupations...


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Need your help in deciding suitable ANZSCO code for review*

I would like to apply for Review and need experts advice. Please guide me.

Previously I applied for Software Engineer and My BE (Electrical & Electronics from VTU) was considered as ICT Major but not Closely Related to Nominated occupation (Software Engineer) and that's why, 4 years of initial experience has been deducted and likwise I am loosing 5 points.

Calculation for ICT Major & ICT Closely Related Subjects
Total Subjects in BE (EEE) =10+30+5 =45

ICT Major Criteria: (See Page No 9)
A Bachelor degree must have: 
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course (I Satisfy this)

25 % of 45=11.25

ANZSCO ICT Content 
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.

65 % of 11.25=7.32 (So I need to have minimum 7 Subjects Closely Related to my Nominated ANZSCO Code).

Below are the subjects (ICT Closely Related) I have studied in BE and I would like to know which ANZSCO (261311 - Analyst Programmer or 261312 - Developer Programmer or 261313 - Software Engineer) is suitable for me (Where at-lest 7 subjects from below should be there). I tried comparing but as Name of Subjects are different so bit confused.


ICT Closely Related Subjects I Studied
1. Computer concept and C Programming
2. Logical Design
3. Computer Organization
4. OPP’s with C++
5. Operation Research 
6. Operating Systems
7. Data Base Management Systems
8. Project Work (It was a Software Project (Paying Electricity bill using mobile and internet) in Final year and I have details and can get letter from college)
9. Seminar On Project Work
10. Microprocessors
11. Electrical Drawing & CAD

Experience (Data Warehouse Resource):

11 months as Software Engineer
2 years 7 Months as Programmer Analyst
1 Year 9 Months as Team Lead and Project Manager
1 year 10 months as Data Warehouse Integration / Application Support Consultant

Please find the ANZSCO-Descriptions on below path
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> I would like to apply for Review and need experts advice. Please guide me.
> 
> Previously I applied for Software Engineer and My BE (Electrical & Electronics from VTU) was considered as ICT Major but not Closely Related to Nominated occupation (Software Engineer) and that's why, 4 years of initial experience has been deducted and likwise I am loosing 5 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Shiv,

Im not knowledgeable to give you an advice on this..but from what I have seen in from last 3 months checking posts and forum is that ACS normally deducts 2 years from computer science engineers and 4 years for non-computer science engineers...i maybe wrong and for sure there will be exceptions to this....I hope u get this clarified from any moderator in this forum...


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Experts,

Hi...need your expert advice, pls?

Suppose if I launch my EOI on last week of june , does any of the Rule changes which will happen on july 1 2014 will that affect me even after JUST Expressing the EOI i.e Invite is still pending?

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

freak199 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Hi...need your expert advice, pls?
> 
> ...


again..not an expert...
bt I am also planning for an EOI somewhere around that time....but unfortunately, rule changes will affect us if im right.....
Rule changes dont apply when you already have invite and have lodged the visa application....seniors, please correct if wrong..


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

freak199 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Hi...need your expert advice, pls?
> 
> ...


suppose, instead of speculating what the rules are for july 1, 2014, then just submit it. it all depends on the CO you get whichever rule he/she will follow considering if there are changes. but since your invitation will arrive much later when FY14-15 is already counting, then i'd say common sense will say you will be assessed covered by the rules spanned by the FY the assessment is being done. otherwise, even the COs would be confused which to follow.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> suppose, instead of speculating what the rules are for july 1, 2014, then just submit it. it all depends on the CO you get whichever rule he/she will follow considering if there are changes. but since your invitation will arrive much later when FY14-15 is already counting, then i'd say common sense will say you will be assessed covered by the rules spanned by the FY the assessment is being done. otherwise, even the COs would be confused which to follow.


any updates guys?


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine is in the same status as before - "With assessor"! No changes as of now!


----------



## Saiudyan (Oct 31, 2013)

261312 (Developer Programmer)

4 years deducted .

Single company expereince.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Saiudyan said:


> 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> 4 years deducted .
> 
> Single company expereince.


hey..what was your graduation..please reply...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

An update : My status moved from "With Assessor" to " In Progress". Hoping to get result soon.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi,
got my spouse results today...applied on jan 26th for 2613 and got 2 years reducted....degreee was b.tech in cse..thanks for the help seniors


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Sorry, forgot to update in this thread.

I got mine on 31st March.

Cheers.


----------



## Aditya_N (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Submitted the ACS application just last week ( 3rd April, 2014) for spouse. 

( B Tech in CS, 8 Yrs relevant exp)

Is there a central database where everyone is tracking their application status ? would be good to see something like that!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi aditya...there is no central database for acs in my knowledge..however, you can get in touch with other applicants through this thread and other threads related to ACS.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

and going by current timelines, duration for ACS assessment is close to 2 to 2.5 months...


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello All, 

My application moved to 'stage 4 - in progress' this morning.. happy that the long and frustrating wait will be over in a couple of days..


----------



## Aditya_N (Apr 5, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> and going by current timelines, duration for ACS assessment is close to 2 to 2.5 months...


While that be the case, your spouse got through pretty fast!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Aditya_N said:


> While that be the case, your spouse got through pretty fast!


hey aditya..thats true....she got the results in 2 months and 10 days....infact less than 2 months from the day of moving to stage 4


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

jagguB said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application moved to 'stage 4 - in progress' this morning.. happy that the long and frustrating wait will be over in a couple of days..


jaggu..just check your mails...i got the acs mail immediately after the status changed to case finalized..


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> hey aditya..thats true....she got the results in 2 months and 10 days....infact less than 2 months from the day of moving to stage 4


Hello,

are you sure you have put correct date in your signature ? 

Spouse ACS- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Stage 4- 11th Feb 2014| Results- March 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 8.5 6.5 7 O-7.5

I read that 
applied - 26/01/2014
stage 4 - 11/02/2014
Result - 04/03/2014

that's less then 1 month after slipping to stage 4 ..


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> jaggu..just check your mails...i got the acs mail immediately after the status changed to case finalized..


Hi kingcantona

My status is not showing finalised yet. It is still in progress. Hopefully it should be finalised today or tomorrow.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Jaggu,

Just wanted to remind to check all folders in your mail box. My Spouse's status in ACS was in-progress and moved to case finalized after 4days. I was surprised to see the assessment was sent the very next day of moving to in-progress state. Good luck.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

dev_aus said:


> Hi Jaggu,
> 
> Just wanted to remind to check all folders in your mail box. My Spouse's status in ACS was in-progress and moved to case finalized after 4days. I was surprised to see the assessment was sent the very next day of moving to in-progress state. Good luck.
> 
> ...


Just got a shock from ACS.. I received a mail from ACS saying my assessment was completed but with an assessment letter that was not mine.  It belonged to someone else. 

Replied to them asking to send the correct letter.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

WoW! Congrats Jaggu. 
You might get it in a while today or by tomorrow max. My Spouse assessment was with incorrect dates, I highlighted the faults and got correct one the next day.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

dev_aus said:


> WoW! Congrats Jaggu.
> You might get it in a while today or by tomorrow max. My Spouse assessment was with incorrect dates, I highlighted the faults and got correct one the next day.
> 
> Regards,
> VC.


thanks dev_aus!!! It will be good if I get it by this week. I can target for next Monday's invitation cycle. Will be another 2 weeks wait otherwise..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey...was a mistake in my signature that caused the confusion..its april 4th and not march...apologies...


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

Got my ACS assessment today. It was positive and no surprises. 2 years deducted with ICT major..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats jaggu


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

*acs applied: April 23*



krish1420 said:


> Yes king, that is the hope! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Status of my application is still with assessor.




Friends i applied fpr acs on april 23rd and its already at stage 4 ..:fingerscrossed: It got thr pretty fast. touchwood!! how much does it take at stage 4??


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Friends i applied fpr acs on april 23rd and its already at stage 4 ..:fingerscrossed: It got thr pretty fast. touchwood!! how much does it take at stage 4??


2 to 3 months


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I submitted my ACS on 2nd March 2014.

Yesterday the status changed to "in progress", but today when I checked it moved back to "with assessor".

Any ideas why??


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

got my results today 8th May. Positive


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All,

FYI, I have just received a straight and positive assessment today (applied on March 26th)....

Regards


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Status of my application is still 'With Assessor' 

ACS Submitted : 09/05/14
With Assessor : 14/05/14


----------



## boneyandco (Aug 28, 2014)

Mine moved to In Progress on Stage 4 within 5 days. Unfortunately I've picked the wrong ANZCO code. 261399 instead of any of the other 2613 codes. Didn't realize this wasn't in SOL when applying. Sad sad!

Hoping for a positive ACS never the less and hoping further that the review will fix the code. I'll update if it comes through fine.


----------



## boneyandco (Aug 28, 2014)

I've got positive results for my 261399 code. Which is great. But I have to review this for the correct code now.


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

*ACS Processing time*

Hi guys, I have ACS with old format and would like to get new assessment now and i am working with the same company which i was mentioned in earlier ACS. I just looked at few posts of getting Assessment with in days of time.. I am Software Engineer from IT background...What you guys think about the time frame to get my new Assessment if I link my application to earlier one.


----------



## SudarshanPahwa (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I have completed my B.E in Electrical and Electronics(4 Years degree). Currently, I have 4 Years 1 month of work experience and my job profile is of a software engineer (ANZSCO code 261313). I am planning to submit my profile to the ACS soon. I am thinking of applying for the ICT minor category. Following are the subjects which I feel are computer/communication based. Please let me know your thoughts about their suitability.

1) Computer Concepts And C Programming
2) Computer Aided Engineering Drawing
3) Computer Programming Lab
4) Analog Electronic Circuits
5) Logic Design
6) Network Analysis
7) Analog Electronics Lab
8) Logic Design Lab
9) MicroControllers
10) Control Systems
11) Microcontrollers Lab
12) Signals and Systems
13) Digital Signal Processing
14) Control Systems Lab
15) Computer Techniques in Power System Analysis.

Any other help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

